# Cow + Flying Carpet = win..... but how to make it?



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

After much discussion today, it was decided that a Doombull riding a flying carpet is made of epicness and win. Especially if painted as a cow. So, he is my next project. However, I'm having problems deciding on carpet making material. I could greenstuff one, but I can't help thinking there's a better option.

Any ideas?

After flying cow is finished, wizard hat cow is nest on the list. Stay tuned for bovine stupidity at its finest.


----------



## needskonstruktion (Oct 9, 2008)

Any piece of material soaked/covered in pva glue, and held in place whilst drying may do it? You could then maybe cover it with the green basing, to give the texture


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

I made up a unit of flying carpet riders (using the birdmen RoR rules) for my araby themed empire army. All I did was lay a high elf banner horizontal, drill into it for the flying base, then glue a kneeling archer (with greenstuff turban) on top.

The HE one may be too small to take a doombull, but any spare plastic banner from yout bits box would work just as well.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

rodmillard said:


> I made up a unit of flying carpet riders (using the birdmen RoR rules) for my araby themed empire army. All I did was lay a high elf banner horizontal, drill into it for the flying base, then glue a kneeling archer (with greenstuff turban) on top.
> 
> The HE one may be too small to take a doombull, but any spare plastic banner from yout bits box would work just as well.


hmm, that's not a bad idea. Since I'm converting my flying cow from the plastic minotaurs to keep the weight down I could use that flag, it's a hefty size. Good call sir.


----------

